# Considering divorce after 18mo.- Love her- but not for me



## robhood68 (Dec 21, 2010)

I got married at 18 married for 19 years... to a woman with multiple mental disorders, 2 kids. I asked for a divorce after 19 yrs. Single for 8 months then got involved in a 21/2 relationship who wanted marriage and kids. She was 16 years younger. I broke off the relationship after 2 1/2 yrs. Met a woman 4 wks after break up and was married within 10 days. 
Great woman, I do love her, best person I have ever known, makes me happy. Downside, has a 12yo child who is mentally handicapped and has behavioral issues, and to be honest, i just do not like the child, nor do want to be a parent to this child. I was not aware of the severity of the condition at the time of marriage, I had not met the child until after we were married. 
Now I am torn... I do not want to be in a relationship and all that goes with it. I moved into a hotel 2 weeks ago... and love it. Sought counseling from a psychologist/psychiatrist. told to go with my heart. My heart says... its time to end the relationship and be single and live alone. My question is this: Is this normal? to have someone who loves you so much, and ln turn you love her... but the desire to leave is greater. Is it normal or do I just have problems?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm thankful that my child is actually very healthy, a case like yours it would really shatter me.

I love the missus, but been telling myself she doesn't love me today so I can keep my emotions balanced and in control so I can actually think with my brain instead of it going all over the place... and I want to leave too, think I've always wanted to leave from day one... should have castrated myself when I had the chance heh

Don't know if it's "normal" but if it's a "problem" - but I'm on the same boat too mate. Marriage has always been a pain in the ass, but I have a kid I love which is stopping me from just going "F--k it all, I'm getting a divorce", you however - do not, so you're in a better position then I.


----------

